# Ebay kits one does not see every day



## Snautzer01 (Sep 18, 2021)

Fokker C-X Geromy 1/48
€ 89,95








≥ Fokker C-X Geromy 1/48 - Modelbouw | Vliegtuigen en Helikopters - Marktplaats.nl


Gekocht, weggelegd, niet gebouwd en nu te koop. 1/48 Fokker c-x. Verzendkosten en risico voor de koper.




link.marktplaats.nl


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 18, 2021)

≥ Fokker T-IVa in 1/72 van Planet models — Modelbouw | Vliegtuigen en Helikopters — Marktplaats


Model van de Fokker T-IVa van Planet. Zeldzaam wordend model. Model is kompleet en in folie verpakt.Het liefst gezamenlijk weg.Je snapt dat dit geen




link.marktplaats.nl


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 18, 2021)

Fokker G-1 van Classic Resin Airframes. Schaal 1-48
Bieden








≥ Fokker G-1 van Classic Resin Airframes. Schaal 1-48 — Modelbouw | Vliegtuigen en Helikopters — Marktplaats


1-48 model van deze beroemde jachtkruizer. Kompleet met decals en doos in de folie. Verzendkosten voor de koper evenals het risico van verzenden.




link.marktplaats.nl


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 18, 2021)

MikroMir | 48-018 | Fokker G-1A Reconnaissance version |
€ 57,50








≥ MikroMir | 48-018 | Fokker G-1A Reconnaissance version | - Modelbouw | Vliegtuigen en Helikopters - Marktplaats.nl


Mikromir | 48-018 | fokker g-1a reconnaissance version | 1:48ik nodig u van harte uit om op de link te klikken om uw aankoop te voldoen. U word dan rechtstreeks doorgelinkt naar de product pagina van




link.marktplaats.nl


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 18, 2021)

SPECIAL HOBBY 48181 FOKKER D.21DUTCH AND DANISH 1/48
€ 29,95








≥ SPECIAL HOBBY 48181 FOKKER D.21DUTCH AND DANISH 1/48 — Modelbouw | Vliegtuigen en Helikopters — Marktplaats


FOKKER D.21"DUTCH AND DANISH"1/48Lijm en verf niet inbegrepenIn de winkel is meer keuze




link.marktplaats.nl


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 18, 2021)

MENG QS-003 FOKKER DR. 1 TRIPLANE & THE POUR LE MERITE 1/24
€ 112,75








≥ MENG QS-003 FOKKER DR. 1 TRIPLANE & THE POUR LE MERITE 1/24 — Modelbouw | Vliegtuigen en Helikopters — Marktplaats


MENG QS-003 FOKKER DR. 1 TRIPLANE & THE POUR LE MERITE 1/24In de winkel is meer keuze




link.marktplaats.nl


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 18, 2021)

Meng model dr1 red baron
€ 60,00








≥ Meng model - Modelbouw | Vliegtuigen en Helikopters - Marktplaats.nl


Nieuw in de doos. Fokker dr.i triplane “ red baron” meng.




link.marktplaats.nl


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 18, 2021)

Pegasus Fokker D-XXIII modelbouwdoos 1/72
€ 20,00








≥ Pegasus Fokker D-XXIII modelbouwdoos 1/72 - Modelbouw | Vliegtuigen en Helikopters - Marktplaats.nl


Exclusieve pegasus modelbouwdoos van deze fokker, waarvan er in het echt maar 1 prototype van geproduceerd is. Nieuw in doos, in seal. Inclusief lichtmetalen onderdeeltjes. Bieden naar waarde en vanaf




link.marktplaats.nl


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 18, 2021)

Fokker G-1A Mikromir 1/72
€ 41,50








≥ Fokker G-1A Mikromir 1/72 - Modelbouw | Vliegtuigen en Helikopters - Marktplaats.nl


Nieuwe kit van mikromir van deze beroemde nederlandse jager tijdens de begindagen wo ii. Inclusief ets onderdelen.




link.marktplaats.nl


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 18, 2021)

MPM Fokker G.1 Upgraded kit 1/72 modelbouwdoos
€ 75,00


https://link.marktplaats.nl/m1731055764?utm_source=android_social&utm_content=vip&utm_medium=android_social&utm_campaign=socialbuttons


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 18, 2021)

Valom 72109 Fokker T.V. (Luftwaffe) 1/72
€ 27,95








≥ Valom 72109 Fokker T.V. (Luftwaffe) 1/72 — Modelbouw | Vliegtuigen en Helikopters — Marktplaats


In goede staat verkerende modelbouwdoos.Helemaal kompleet met manual, photo etch, resin en decalsOnderdelen zitten in factory seal.Zie overige




link.marktplaats.nl


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 18, 2021)

Valom 72070 Fokker F.VIIb/3m KLM - PH-ASF & PH-AEN 1/72
€ 23,95








≥ Valom 72070 Fokker F.VIIb/3m KLM - PH-ASF & PH-AEN 1/72 - Modelbouw | Vliegtuigen en Helikopters - Marktplaats.nl


In goede staat verkerende modelbouwdoos. Helemaal kompleet met manual, resin en decals onderdelen zitten in factory seal. Zie overige advertenties voor nog veel meer kits (en revell plastic lijm).




link.marktplaats.nl


----------



## GTX (Sep 18, 2021)

Lunar Models 1/48 Sikorsky X - Wing Roto Craft Resin As an incomplete set rare | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Lunar Models 1/48 Sikorsky X - Wing Roto Craft Resin As an incomplete set rare at the best online prices at eBay!



www.ebay.com.au

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 18, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> ≥ Fokker T-IVa in 1/72 van Planet models — Modelbouw | Vliegtuigen en Helikopters — Marktplaats
> 
> 
> Model van de Fokker T-IVa van Planet. Zeldzaam wordend model. Model is kompleet en in folie verpakt.Het liefst gezamenlijk weg.Je snapt dat dit geen
> ...


A few months before The Squadron Shop went under, they offered this and some other Planet Models kits for what seemed at the time, pennies on the dollar.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 18, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 18, 2021)

Keep um comming guys the whakkey weird or scarce. You dont have to build it.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 19, 2021)

Valom | 72102 | Fokker T.V late | 1:72
€ 29,95








≥ Valom | 72102 | Fokker T.V late | 1:72 - Modelbouw | Auto's en Voertuigen - Marktplaats.nl


Valom | 72102 | fokker t.v late | 1:721:72 plastic model of the dutch fokker t.5 Bomber or hunting cruiser as it was called in dutch.de fokker t.v was een tweemotorige jachtkruiser-bommenwerper van




link.marktplaats.nl


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 19, 2021)

Valom | 72103 | Fokker T.V early | 1:72
€ 29,95








≥ Valom | 72103 | Fokker T.V early | 1:72 - Modelbouw | Auto's en Voertuigen - Marktplaats.nl


Valom | 72103 | fokker t.v early | 1:721:72 plastic model of the dutch fokker t.5 Bomber or hunting cruiser as it was called in dutch.de fokker t.v was een tweemotorige jachtkruiser-bommenwerper van




link.marktplaats.nl


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 19, 2021)

Sabre | 72C01 | Armored Bulldozer D9R w/Slat Armor | 1:72
€ 28,95








≥ Sabre | 72C01 | Armored Bulldozer D9R w/Slat Armor | 1:72 - Modelbouw | Auto's en Voertuigen - Marktplaats.nl


Sabre | 72c01 | armored bulldozer d9r w/slat armor | 1:72ik nodig u van harte uit om op de link te klikken om uw aankoop te voldoen. U word dan rechtstreeks doorgelinkt naar de product pagina van het




link.marktplaats.nl


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 19, 2021)

ACE | 72561 | Panzer Nest | 1:72
€ 9,95








≥ ACE | 72561 | Panzer Nest | 1:72 - Modelbouw | Auto's en Voertuigen - Marktplaats.nl


Ace | 72561 | panzer nest | 1:72panzer nest mobile bunker 1/72 plastic kitik nodig u van harte uit om op de link te klikken om uw aankoop te voldoen. U word dan rechtstreeks doorgelinkt naar de




link.marktplaats.nl


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 19, 2021)

Geschutzwagen
€ 26,50








≥ Geschutzwagen - Modelbouw | Auto's en Voertuigen - Marktplaats.nl


Geschutzwagen 1/72 platic kitik nodig u van harte uit om op de link te klikken om uw aankoop te voldoen. U word dan rechtstreeks doorgelinkt naar de product pagina van het item. Mocht u vragen hebben




link.marktplaats.nl





Hobbyboss | 82922 | Panzerlok BR57 Armoured Locomotive |
€ 32,50








≥ Hobbyboss | 82922 | Panzerlok BR57 Armoured Locomotive | - Modelbouw | Auto's en Voertuigen - Marktplaats.nl


Hobbyboss | 82922 | panzerlok br57 armoured locomotive | 1:72panzerlok br57 armoured locomotive 1/72 plastic kitik nodig u van harte uit om op de link te klikken om uw aankoop te voldoen. U word dan




link.marktplaats.nl


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 19, 2021)

Rheintochter 1 - in fire position 1+1
€ 14,95








≥ Rheintochter 1 - in fire position 1+1 - Modelbouw | Auto's en Voertuigen - Marktplaats.nl


"rheintochter 1" - in fire position 1+1 2 kits in the box 1/72 plastic kitik nodig u van harte uit om op de link te klikken om uw aankoop te voldoen. U word dan rechtstreeks doorgelinkt naar




link.marktplaats.nl


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 19, 2021)

KP | KPM0190 | Piper L-4 Grasshopper with Bazookas | 1:72
€ 14,50








≥ KP | KPM0190 | Piper L-4 Grasshopper with Bazookas | 1:72 - Modelbouw | Auto's en Voertuigen - Marktplaats.nl


Kp | kpm0190 | piper l-4 grasshopper with bazookas | 1:72ik nodig u van harte uit om op de link te klikken om uw aankoop te voldoen. U word dan rechtstreeks doorgelinkt naar de product pagina van het




link.marktplaats.nl





There are some period pictures and a museum piece to be found on this board of this kit.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 19, 2021)

LF models | PE7203 | Fokker C.VD trainer | 1:72
€ 20,95








≥ LF models | PE7203 | Fokker C.VD trainer | 1:72 - Modelbouw | Auto's en Voertuigen - Marktplaats.nl


Lf models | pe7203 | fokker c.vd trainer | 1:72ik nodig u van harte uit om op de link te klikken om uw aankoop te voldoen. U word dan rechtstreeks doorgelinkt naar de product pagina van het item.




link.marktplaats.nl


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 19, 2021)

Das Werk | DW35004 | 3cm Flak vierling 103/38 | 1:35
€ 14,95








≥ Das Werk | DW35004 | 3cm Flak vierling 103/38 | 1:35 - Modelbouw | Auto's en Voertuigen - Marktplaats.nl


Das werk | dw35004 | 3cm flak vierling 103/38 | 1:35 de mk103 / 38 was een laat-oorlogs vierkanonnen-installatie van het mk103 3cm kanon van rheinmetall borsig.de mk103 was een elektrisch gestookt,




link.marktplaats.nl


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 19, 2021)

Cobi | 4826 | German Aircraft Carrier Graff Zeppelin | 1:300
€ 169,95








≥ Cobi | 4826 | German Aircraft Carrier Graff Zeppelin | 1:300 - Speelgoed | Bouwstenen - Marktplaats.nl


Cobi | 4826 | german aircraft carrier graff zeppelin | 1:300nieuwe uitvoering, 3136 stukjes. Get a set of cobi construction blocks and build a model of the legendary german aircraft carrier graf




link.marktplaats.nl


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 19, 2021)

Valom | 72109 | Fokker T.V Luftwaffe | 1:72
€ 28,95








≥ Valom | 72109 | Fokker T.V Luftwaffe | 1:72 - Modelbouw | Auto's en Voertuigen - Marktplaats.nl


Valom | 72109 | fokker t.v luftwaffe | 1:72beute version of the dutch fokker t5, in german luftwaffer serviceik nodig u van harte uit om op de link te klikken om uw aankoop te voldoen. U word dan




link.marktplaats.nl


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 19, 2021)

AZ | Messerschmitt BF109-G2 captures | AZ7496 | 1:72
€ 17,50








≥ AZ | Messerschmitt BF109-G2 captures | AZ7496 | 1:72 - Modelbouw | Auto's en Voertuigen - Marktplaats.nl


Az | messerschmitt bf109-g2 captures | az7496 | 1:721:72 plastic model by az modelik nodig u van harte uit om op de link te klikken om uw aankoop te voldoen. U word dan rechtstreeks doorgelinkt naar




link.marktplaats.nl


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 19, 2021)

The magical series of matchbox seeing this artwork makes me 12 again. Good times.

1/72 Matchbox ME. BF / 109.E
€ 15,00








≥ 1/72 Matchbox ME. BF / 109.E - Modelbouw | Vliegtuigen en Helikopters - Marktplaats.nl


Aangeboden: 1/72 matchbox me. Bf / 109.e verkoop vanaf: 15 euro verzendkosten voor de koper. Verzending is geheel op risico koper! Zolang er nog geen gegevens zijn uitgewisseld en hiermee de koop




link.marktplaats.nl

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 19, 2021)

1/72 Matchbox Yakovlev Yak-15
€ 10,00








≥ 1/72 Matchbox Yakovlev Yak-15 - Modelbouw | Vliegtuigen en Helikopters - Marktplaats.nl


Aangeboden: 1/72 matchbox yakovlev yak-15 verkoop vanaf: 10 euro verzendkosten voor de koper. Verzending is geheel op risico koper! Zolang er nog geen gegevens zijn uitgewisseld en hiermee de koop




link.marktplaats.nl


----------



## rochie (Sep 19, 2021)

Airfix HS Buccaneer S2b Model Scale 1 48 for sale online | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Airfix HS Buccaneer S2b Model Scale 1 48 at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products!



www.ebay.co.uk





airfix 1/48 Buccaneer £95 !


----------



## rochie (Sep 19, 2021)

and the price goes up !









Airfix Nr. 08100 1/48 H.S. Buccaneer S2B | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Airfix Nr. 08100 1/48 H.S. Buccaneer S2B at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products.



www.ebay.co.uk





airfix Buccaneer £102.46 !


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 19, 2021)

rochie said:


> Airfix HS Buccaneer S2b Model Scale 1 48 for sale online | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Airfix HS Buccaneer S2b Model Scale 1 48 at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products!
> ...


Frog Buccaneer S.MK.20/S.Mk.50 (F238) SHF
Bieden








≥ Frog Buccaneer S.MK.20/S.Mk.50 (F238) SHF - Modelbouw | Vliegtuigen en Helikopters - Marktplaats.nl


Product nr f238 schaal 1/72 . . Exclusief verzendkosten kijk ook bij onze andere verkopen. Porto: € 7,25 postnl € 6,25 postnl afhalen € 5,75 via dhl duurt iets langer dan postnl €




link.marktplaats.nl


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 19, 2021)

Matchbox PK-411 F-101F/RF-101B/CF-101B Voodoo 1/72 Vintage
€ 20,00








≥ Matchbox PK-411 F-101F/RF-101B/CF-101B Voodoo 1/72 Vintage - Modelbouw | Vliegtuigen en Helikopters - Marktplaats.nl


Mac brink | almere | plastic modelbouw | plastic model kits deze bouwdoos is compleet en ongebouwd. Doos heeft een scheurtje, maar inhoud is compleet. Kijk ook eens bij mijn andere advertenties voor




link.marktplaats.nl


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 20, 2021)

Roden 055 Zeppelin-Staaken R.VI 1/72
€ 62,95








≥ Roden 055 Zeppelin-Staaken R.VI 1/72 - Modelbouw | Vliegtuigen en Helikopters - Marktplaats.nl


In goede staat verkerende modelbouwdoos flink formaat! Helemaal kompleet met manual en decals. Onderdelen zitten in factory seal. Zie overige advertenties voor nog veel meer kits (en revell plastic




link.marktplaats.nl


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 20, 2021)

Polykarpov Po2 1/72 'night witches'
Bieden








≥ Polykarpov Po2 1/72 'night witches' - Modelbouw | Vliegtuigen en Helikopters - Marktplaats.nl


Mooie oude kit van dit legendarische vliegtuig dat 's nachts de duitsers uit de slaap hield en werd gevlogen door vrouwen. Wegens reorganisatie collectie en overstap naar andere thema's in




link.marktplaats.nl


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 20, 2021)

https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-anzeige/trumpeter-02871-ea-3b-skywarrior-strategic-bomber-1-48/1840566199-249-10632


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 20, 2021)

https://m.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-anzeige/airfix-09180-h-s-buccaneer-1-48-raritaet/1874147575-249-7524


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 20, 2021)

https://m.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-anzeige/miniart-1-35-focke-wulf-modellbausatz/1871757481-249-8118


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 20, 2021)

https://m.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-anzeige/mig-21-mf-bis-smt-1-48-zse-oez-no-1/1864194800-249-25911


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 20, 2021)

https://m.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-anzeige/bausatz-1-72-dragon-p-38m-nightlightning/1873208153-249-60


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 20, 2021)

Matchbox Halifax GR.II Series IA / B.Mk.I/II PK-604 1/72
€ 34,95








≥ Matchbox Halifax GR.II Series IA / B.Mk.I/II PK-604 1/72 — Modelbouw | Vliegtuigen en Helikopters — Marktplaats


Merk: MatchboxArtikel nr: PK-604Omschrijving: Halifax GR.II Series IA / B.Mk.I/IISchaal: 1/72Staat: CompleetOpmerkingen: scheur zijkant doosVerzenden




link.marktplaats.nl


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 20, 2021)

Mosquito Mk.IV (De Havilland), 1/32
€ 28,90








≥ Mosquito Mk.IV (De Havilland), 1/32 - Modelbouw | Vliegtuigen en Helikopters - Marktplaats.nl


Mosquito mk.iv (de havilland), plastic modelkit.schaal 1/32 revell.




link.marktplaats.nl


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 21, 2021)

T-6 G Texan, 1/72
€ 11,90








≥ T-6 G Texan, 1/72 - Modelbouw | Vliegtuigen en Helikopters - Marktplaats.nl


T-6 g texan, plastic modelkit,schaal 1/72 revell.




link.marktplaats.nl


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 21, 2021)

Roden 047 WW I Felixstowe F.2A 1/72
€ 16,95








≥ Roden 047 WW I Felixstowe F.2A 1/72 - Modelbouw | Vliegtuigen en Helikopters - Marktplaats.nl


In goede staat verkerende modelbouwdoos helemaal kompleet met manual en decals. Onderdelen zitten in factory seal. Zie overige advertenties voor nog veel meer kits (en revell plastic lijm). Verzenden




link.marktplaats.nl

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 21, 2021)

Airfix A06007 Handley-Page 0/400 1/72
€ 26,95








≥ Airfix A06007 Handley-Page 0/400 1/72 - Modelbouw | Vliegtuigen en Helikopters - Marktplaats.nl


In goede staat verkerende modelbouwdoos helemaal kompleet met manual en decals. Onderdelen zitten in factory seal. Zie overige advertenties voor nog veel meer kits (en revell plastic lijm). Verzenden




link.marktplaats.nl


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 22, 2021)



Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 23, 2021)

Airfix A03014 Blohm & Voss Bv141 1/72
€ 14,95








≥ Airfix A03014 Blohm & Voss Bv141 1/72 - Modelbouw | Vliegtuigen en Helikopters - Marktplaats.nl


In goede staat verkerende modelbouwdoos helemaal kompleet met manual en decals. Onderdelen zitten in factory seal. Zie overige advertenties voor nog veel meer kits (en revell plastic lijm). Verzenden




link.marktplaats.nl


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 23, 2021)

Kyushu J7W1 18shi Shinden - Hasegawa - 1/72
€ 20,00








≥ Kyushu J7W1 18shi Shinden - Hasegawa - 1/72 - Modelbouw | Vliegtuigen en Helikopters - Marktplaats.nl


Nieuw in doos. Model van de kyushu j7w1 18shi shinden van het merk hasegawa. Schaal 1/72. Japanse navy interceptor fighter. Alle onderdelen nog in plastic verpakking. Verzendkosten zijn voor koper.




link.marktplaats.nl


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 23, 2021)

Italeri 1119 HE-111 Zwilling 1/72 limited edition
€ 29,95








≥ Italeri 1119 HE-111 Zwilling 1/72 limited edition - Modelbouw | Vliegtuigen en Helikopters - Marktplaats.nl


In goede staat verkerende modelbouwdoos helemaal kompleet met manual en decals. Onderdelen zitten gedeeltelijk in factory seal. Zie overige advertenties voor nog veel meer kits (en revell plastic




link.marktplaats.nl


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 23, 2021)

Miniart - Cierva C.30 W. Winter Ski 1:35 (1/20) * - MIN41014
€ 45,99








≥ Miniart - Cierva C.30 W. Winter Ski 1:35 (1/20) * - MIN41014 — Modelbouw | Overige — Marktplaats


De nieuwste items van miniart nu leverbaar bij Modelomondo.com! Voorraadproducten op werkdagen voor 22.00 besteld, de volgende dag in huis de overige




link.marktplaats.nl


----------



## Wurger (Sep 23, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 23, 2021)

Matchbox 40036 Fairey Seafox 1/72
€ 12,50








≥ Matchbox	40036	Fairey Seafox	1/72 — Modelbouw | Vliegtuigen en Helikopters — Marktplaats


MaC Brink | Almere | plastic modelbouw | plastic model kitsDeze bouwdoos is compleet en ongebouwd.Kijk ook eens bij mijn andere advertenties voor o. a.




link.marktplaats.nl


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 23, 2021)

SMER 839 Morane Saulnier MS 230 1/72
Bieden








≥ SMER 839 Morane Saulnier MS 230 1/72 — Modelbouw | Vliegtuigen en Helikopters — Marktplaats


MaC Brink | Almere | plastic modelbouw | plastic model kitsDeze bouwdoos is compleet en ongebouwd.Kijk ook eens bij mijn andere advertenties voor o. a.




link.marktplaats.nl


----------



## Wurger (Sep 23, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 23, 2021)

resin German Luftwaffe pilot w dog 1/35
Bieden








≥ resin German Luftwaffe pilot w dog 1/35 — Modelbouw | Figuren en Diorama's — Marktplaats


MaC Brink | Almere | plastic modelbouw | plastic model kitsKijk ook eens bij mijn andere advertenties voor o. a. meer bouwdozen, figuren en accessoires




link.marktplaats.nl


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 23, 2021)

Eduard 8435 Hellcat Mk.I 1/48
€ 22,50








≥ Eduard 8435 Hellcat Mk.I 1/48 — Modelbouw | Vliegtuigen en Helikopters — Marktplaats


MaC Brink | Almere | plastic modelbouw | plastic model kitsDeze bouwdoos is compleet & ongebouwd.Kijk ook eens bij mijn andere advertenties voor o.




link.marktplaats.nl


----------



## Wurger (Sep 23, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 24, 2021)

Hobby Boss 83204 Iliuszyn IL-2m3 Ground-attack aircraft 1/32
€ 64,95








≥ Hobby Boss 83204 Iliuszyn IL-2m3 Ground-attack aircraft 1/32 - Modelbouw | Vliegtuigen en Helikopters - Marktplaats.nl


In goede staat verkerende modelbouwdoos helemaal kompleet met manual en decals. Onderdelen zitten in factory seal. Zie overige advertenties voor nog veel meer kits (en revell plastic lijm). Verzenden




link.marktplaats.nl


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 24, 2021)

F-104J/CF-104 Starfighter Hasegawa 1/72
€ 19,50








≥ F-104J/CF-104 Starfighter Hasegawa 1/72 - Modelbouw | Vliegtuigen en Helikopters - Marktplaats.nl


Nieuwe kit van hasegawa, een japanse en canadese versie van te maken.




link.marktplaats.nl


----------



## at6 (Sep 24, 2021)

A lot of kits that you don't see every day. The Red Barron is truly over done. While Von Richtofen was a great ace, his tactics weren't exactly heroic. I'm really tired of models about his DR-1.


----------



## Wurger (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 24, 2021)

hobbyboss 81721 Focke Wulf FW 190D-13 1/48
€ 25,00








≥ hobbyboss 81721 Focke Wulf FW 190D-13 1/48 - Modelbouw | Vliegtuigen en Helikopters - Marktplaats.nl


Mac brink | almere | plastic modelbouw | plastic model kits deze bouwdoos is compleet en ongebouwd. Kijk ook eens bij mijn andere advertenties voor o. A. Meer bouwdozen, figuren en accessoires !




link.marktplaats.nl


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 24, 2021)

Bronco 35037 W.W.II Allied Female Soldier Set 1/35
€ 12,50


https://link.marktplaats.nl/m1747166237?utm_source=android_social&utm_content=vip&utm_medium=android_social&utm_campaign=socialbuttons


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 29, 2021)

Coelianmodels, Arii, 00326, Raiden J2M (Jack), 1/48, € 16,-
€ 16,00








≥ Coelianmodels, Arii, 00326, Raiden J2M (Jack), 1/48, € 16,- — Modelbouw | Vliegtuigen en Helikopters — Marktplaats


Coelianmodels biedt aan:Arii, 00326, Raiden J2M (Jack), 1/48, € 16,-Compleet en ongebouwd.Kijk ook eens bij mijn andere advertenties voor o.a. meer




link.marktplaats.nl


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 29, 2021)

Revell 1/72 Heinkel He 177A-5 & Fritz X + Eduard mask
€ 35,00








≥ Revell 1/72 Heinkel He 177A-5 & Fritz X + Eduard mask — Modelbouw | Vliegtuigen en Helikopters — Marktplaats


Compleet, ongebouwd en de sprues zijn gesealedIncluisef eduard canopy mask




link.marktplaats.nl


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 1, 2021)

1/72 Azur / MPM Caproni 310
€ 16,95








≥ 1/72 Azur / MPM Caproni 310 — Modelbouw | Vliegtuigen en Helikopters — Marktplaats


Compleet en ongebouwd. Verzenden kan met DHL of PostNL




link.marktplaats.nl


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 7, 2021)

An A-10 UAV????


----------



## SaparotRob (Oct 7, 2021)

It’s for when you’re seriously pissed off.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 9, 2021)

Revell 03916 C-160D Transall ESS/NG 1/72 SEALED!
€ 33,95








≥ Revell 03916 C-160D Transall ESS/NG 1/72 SEALED! — Modelbouw | Vliegtuigen en Helikopters — Marktplaats


In nieuwstaat verkerende modelbouwdoosONGEOPENDE VERPAKKING!Zie overige advertenties voor nog veel meer kits (en Revell plastic lijm).VERZENDEN NAAR




link.marktplaats.nl


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 9, 2021)

Revell 3994 arado 196 1/72
Bieden








≥ Revell 3994 arado 196 1/72 - Modelbouw | Vliegtuigen en Helikopters - Marktplaats.nl


Mac brink | almere | plastic modelbouw | plastic model kits deze bouwdoos is compleet en ongebouwd. Kijk ook eens bij mijn andere advertenties voor o. A. Meer bouwdozen, figuren en accessoires !




link.marktplaats.nl


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 9, 2021)

D-75,DRAGON 1-72,NO,5026,ARADO AR234P
€ 15,00








≥ D-75,DRAGON 1-72,NO,5026,ARADO AR234P — Modelbouw | Vliegtuigen en Helikopters — Marktplaats


D-75,DRAGON 1-72,NO,5026,ARADO AR234PBieden mag,Maar geen onzin biedingen graagGAAT ALLEEN BIJ EEN GOED BOD WEG !Er staan nog meer kits te koop neem




link.marktplaats.nl


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 9, 2021)

Arado AR65 (Luftpolizei) (New price - was euro 21,95)


Including Resin parts, Photo Etch set and decals for 3 German Arado 's Many RS models are now lower in price. Please see our website.




www.aviationmegastore.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 9, 2021)

1/48 Curtiss-Wright CW-22 Nederlandse KNIL versie
€ 27,50








≥ 1/48 Curtiss-Wright CW-22 Nederlandse KNIL versie - Modelbouw | Vliegtuigen en Helikopters - Marktplaats.nl


Compleet en ongebouwd, alles nog in orginele verpakking. Erg mooie kwaliteitskit van planet models, geen vervormingen of luchtbellen en de cockpitkap is helder en vrij van verkleuring. Verzenden kan




link.marktplaats.nl


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 13, 2021)

AZ | Curtiss P-36G | AZ7645 | 1:72
€ 18,95








 ≥ AZ | Curtiss P-36G | AZ7645 | 1:72 — Modelbouw | Auto's en Voertuigen — Marktplaats


AZ | Curtiss P-36G | AZ7645 | 1:721:72 plastic model by AZ modelIk nodig u van harte uit om op de link te klikken om uw aankoop te voldoen. U word dan




link.marktplaats.nl


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 13, 2021)

1/48 Hobbycraft Curtiss Hawk 75
€ 24,95








≥ 1/48 Hobbycraft Curtiss Hawk 75 — Modelbouw | Vliegtuigen en Helikopters — Marktplaats


Compleet en ongebouwd, al jaren uit productie. Met decals van goede kwaliteit voor Thailand, China en Argentinie. Verzenden kan met DHL of PostNL




link.marktplaats.nl


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 13, 2021)

Classic Airframes 1/48 Curtiss Hawk III
€ 25,95








≥ Classic Airframes 1/48 Curtiss Hawk III — Modelbouw | Vliegtuigen en Helikopters — Marktplaats


Compleet en ongebouwd, inmiddels zeldzaam model. Verzenden kan met DHL of PostNL




link.marktplaats.nl


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 13, 2021)

Curtiss R3C-2 1/48 Hawk
Bieden








≥ Curtiss R3C-2 1/48 Hawk — Modelbouw | Vliegtuigen en Helikopters — Marktplaats


Te koop een vintage Curtiss R3C-2 gemaakt door Hawk, schaal 1/48.De set bevat orange plastic en decals, of de decals nog voldoen weet ik niet.




link.marktplaats.nl


----------



## GTX (Oct 15, 2021)

Capt. Vick said:


> View attachment 643985
> 
> 
> An A-10 UAV????



I find this one interesting given I did the following sketch back in 2010 and posted it online:


----------



## SaparotRob (Oct 15, 2021)

That thing looks just "ornery".

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 15, 2021)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 15, 2021)

I smell an intellectual property case in the offing!

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 16, 2021)

Capt. Vick said:


> I smell an intellectual property case in the offing!


You get a letter with brrraaattttt brrrrrraatttt.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GTX (Oct 16, 2021)

It wouldn't be the first time...sigh.

See here: Aircraft

With these:







Vs my MiG - A Canadian Success Story! Story. Mind you, in that case myself and Jeremy who did the artwork, came to a amicable solution with the Omega guys.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 18, 2021)

Bronco GB7004 BV P178 Tank Hunter 1/72
€ 24,95








≥ Bronco GB7004 BV P178 Tank Hunter 1/72 — Modelbouw | Vliegtuigen en Helikopters — Marktplaats


In goede staat verkerende modelbouwdoosHelemaal kompleet met manual en decals.Onderdelen zitten in factory seal.Zie overige advertenties voor nog veel




link.marktplaats.nl

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 23, 2021)

Here is one I have never scene. What make it even more interesting is that they show a Heinkel He 100 on the box top!

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 18, 2021)

Not kit, but it's a Heinkel!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 16, 2022)

Any takers?

Balsa






























Balsa American Model Craft Plane RC Kit control line P-26A Peashooter 1930s | eBay


Boeing P-26A Peashooter. I have about a dozen rare P-26 balsa airplane kits listed. The wooden prop has a chip out of it. Rubber band drive. It does not look complete. We are always digging new stuff out of our warehouse.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 16, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Mar 17, 2022)

Good stuff!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 23, 2022)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------

